# CLOSED 320 SSR & OKW Points for Rent $16pp Valid at any resort.



## motherof5

I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.   Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number.  Once payment is received it is nonrefundable I will change your date if there is availability.  Thank you and have a magical day!


----------



## motherof5




----------



## motherof5




----------



## motherof5

Points still avail!


----------



## Mattsbabe23

Looking any resort 
March 9-15 2020
Studio 
3 adults and  a 15 month old


----------



## motherof5

AK savanna view avail 120 pts. No other studio has full avail but you can do a split stay if don't want AK.  (Love that hotel!)


----------



## rance

Hi 
Looking for 2 bedroom or 2 studios at okw.....aug 19 for 7 nights. Flexible w dates.

Thanks


----------



## motherof5

rance said:


> Hi
> Looking for 2 bedroom or 2 studios at okw.....aug 19 for 7 nights. Flexible w dates.
> 
> Thanks


Studio avail so far Aug 19-26 is 99 points 1 studio. 2 bedrm same dates 269 pts


----------



## Violet Parr

Looking for a studio on Jan 14 only.


----------



## motherof5

Violet Parr said:


> Looking for a studio on Jan 14 only.


SSR avail 13 pts.
Kidani Savanna rm 14 pts.

Only 2 avail and will book fast as studio's last min do.  If want PM me info and I'll immed book.  Need names, address and phone numbers for adults and kids ages if children.


----------



## Violet Parr

Sending a pm!


----------



## cjbdw123

motherof5 said:


> I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.  Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number. Thank you and have a magical day!


I wanted to check if any studios were available on Friday, January 17 with a checkout on January 19 - for 3 people.  Thank you


----------



## motherof5

cjbdw123 said:


> I wanted to check if any studios were available on Friday, January 17 with a checkout on January 19 - for 3 people.  Thank you


No studio avail for that time.


----------



## motherof5




----------



## BuzzandAriel'smom

Looking for April 3rd-10th BLT one bedroom lake view. 4 adults (my kids are 18 and 16.

Thanks!


----------



## motherof5

BuzzandAriel'smom said:


> Looking for April 3rd-10th BLT one bedroom lake view. 4 adults (my kids are 18 and 16.
> 
> Thanks!


Check in April 3. Check out April 10th for 7 nights avail at 356 pts.  I can book. Pm me


----------



## cjbdw123

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> --


Thank you for checking on Jan 17-19 for me.  Would there be a studio available for the 17th-18th or the 18th-19th?  We can split it up if there is availablility that way.  Thank you!


----------



## motherof5




----------



## Riri2020

Hi, looking for 5th to 12th August, two adults and 2 children (ages 4 and 8) if you have anything? Thank you


----------



## motherof5

Riri2020 said:


> Hi, looking for 5th to 12th August, two adults and 2 children (ages 4 and 8) if you have anything? Thank you


R u looking for a studio?
OKW avail 108 pts. 
AKL standard studio 116 pts.  Savanna view 139 pts.
SSR 106 pts
grand floridian 169 pts
boardwalk 132 pts.  
I see your new to disboards.  There is a testboard once u post 10 posts u can pm


----------



## motherof5

cjbdw123 said:


> Thank you for checking on Jan 17-19 for me.  Would there be a studio available for the 17th-18th or the 18th-19th?  We can split it up if there is availablility that way.  Thank you!


No studio's for those dates.  Sorry.


----------



## TinkGirl27

Hi! Looking for a studio or one bedroom for anywhere on Disney property April 13-18. Four adults. Thanks!


----------



## motherof5

TinkGirl27 said:


> Hi! Looking for a studio or one bedroom for anywhere on Disney property April 13-18. Four adults. Thanks!


Nothing avail whole time.  OKW  & SSR avail April 13-16 -60pts
AKV savanna room avail April 13-16 75pts. 
2 nights only avail.


----------



## Riri2020

motherof5 said:


> R u looking for a studio?
> OKW avail 108 pts.
> AKL standard studio 116 pts.  Savanna view 139 pts.
> SSR 106 pts
> grand floridian 169 pts
> boardwalk 132 pts.
> I see your new to disboards.  There is a testboard once u post 10 posts u can pm



Thanks for the tip - will do that.


motherof5 said:


> R u looking for a studio?
> OKW avail 108 pts.
> AKL standard studio 116 pts.  Savanna view 139 pts.
> SSR 106 pts
> grand floridian 169 pts
> boardwalk 132 pts.
> I see your new to disboards.  There is a testboard once u post 10 posts u can pm




Will complete the 10 posts and PM you. Interested in OKW. Thank you


----------



## BuzzandAriel'smom

motherof5 said:


> Check in April 3. Check out April 10th for 7 nights avail at 356 pts.  I can book. Pm me


Thanks!  One more question, is a std view Poly studio available for the same time period?


----------



## KathiG

Hi,  Looking for 2 bedroom Villa for October 11-18  OKW


----------



## asalg4

Is there anything available for any fri-monday in March, 6-8 people


----------



## motherof5

Riri2020 said:


> Thanks for the tip - will do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Will complete the 10 posts and PM you. Interested in OKW. Thank you


Okay post in test post doesn’t count here. Good luck


----------



## motherof5

BuzzandAriel'smom said:


> Thanks!  One more question, is a std view Poly studio available for the same time period?


No only 3 of days avail


----------



## motherof5

asalg4 said:


> Is there anything available for any fri-monday in March, 6-8 people


Yes SSR or treehouse


----------



## BuzzandAriel'smom

We would consider a


motherof5 said:


> No only 3 of days avail


 split stay if the days make sense. Which days are available at Poly?


----------



## motherof5

KathiG said:


> Hi,  Looking for 2 bedroom Villa for October 11-18  OKW


Available 232 pts


----------



## motherof5

KathiG said:


> Hi,  Looking for 2 bedroom Villa for October 11-18  OKW


avail 232 pts.


----------



## zoesydone

motherof5 said:


> I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.  Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number. Thank you and have a magical day!


hello I need about 40 points (any 2 bedroom July 22)


----------



## motherof5

zoesydone said:


> hello I need about 40 points (any 2 bedroom July 22)


OKW 40 pts avail.  SSR 40 pts avail  AKV 39 pts. Others avail but more than 40 pts.  You had stated 40 pts so only looked for those.


----------



## zoesydone

actually I would prefer bay lake towers - 2 bedroom I think is 52 points on July 22 (check out the 23rd) correct?


----------



## Bone Daddy

Looking for a 4 night stay, studio, 3/22-3/26, any resort


motherof5 said:


> I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.  Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number. Thank you and have a magical day!
> [/QU


----------



## zoesydone

"actually I would prefer bay lake towers - 2 bedroom I think is 52 points on July 22 (check out the 23rd) correct? I am a little confused on how to use this site...if I can get the 52 points for bay lake on July 22


----------



## zoesydone

motherof5 said:


> I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.  Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number. Thank you and have a magical day!


"actually I would prefer bay lake towers - 2 bedroom I think is 52 points on July 22 (check out the 23rd) correct? I am a little confused on how to use this site...if I can get the 52 points for bay lake on July 22  " 5 adults - 2 children (11 years old each)


----------



## KathiG

motherof5 said:


> avail 232 pts.


Hi,  I'm thinking a 1 bedroom villa might be enough for us.  There are 3 adults and two children ages, 5 and 3


----------



## motherof5

zoesydone said:


> "actually I would prefer bay lake towers - 2 bedroom I think is 52 points on July 22 (check out the 23rd) correct? I am a little confused on how to use this site...if I can get the 52 points for bay lake on July 22  " 5 adults - 2 children (11 years old each)


Disney's site is currently down.  When it comes back up I will look for you.  If you want me to book please pm me names, address, email and phone number for booking.


----------



## motherof5

KathiG said:


> Hi,  I'm thinking a 1 bedroom villa might be enough for us.  There are 3 adults and two children ages, 5 and 3


Okay.  Oct 11-18 at OKW?  I can't look up at the moment as the site is down but if u want me to book PM me and I'll need names of everyone.  1 email address and phone number and home address.


----------



## motherof5

Bone Daddy said:


> Looking for a 4 night stay, studio, 3/22-3/26, any resort


Site down at this time.  I'll check when it comes back up. Studios are hard to find last minute but I'll give it a try.


----------



## zoesydone

motherof5 said:


> Disney's site is currently down.  When it comes back up I will look for you.  If you want me to book please pm me names, address, email and phone number for booking.


sure - I will send u info shortly thank u


----------



## zoesydone

zoesydone said:


> sure - I will send u info shortly thank u





zoesydone said:


> sure - I will send u info shortly thank u





motherof5 said:


> Disney's site is currently down.  When it comes back up I will look for you.  If you want me to book please pm me names, address, email and phone number for booking.


silly question - do I pm u the information or do I type it here? how do I pay u? thanks


----------



## zoesydone

zoesydone said:


> sure - I will send u info shortly thank u


have no idea how to use the site - I "started a conversation" with you and gave you my booking information? did you get it? if no tho who I pm u? thanks


----------



## motherof5

zoesydone said:


> have no idea how to use the site - I "started a conversation" with you and gave you my booking information? did you get it? if no tho who I pm u? thanks


PM'd you making reservations and will give u shortly


----------



## motherof5

motherof5 said:


> Okay.  Oct 11-18 at OKW?  I can't look up at the moment as the site is down but if u want me to book PM me and I'll need names of everyone.  1 email address and phone number and home address.


Avail 174 pts.  If interested pm all names and ages of children.  Adult need name, address, phone number and e-mail.


----------



## motherof5

zoesydone said:


> silly question - do I pm u the information or do I type it here? how do I pay u? thanks


No private info here all in pm.


----------



## motherof5

Bone Daddy said:


> Looking for a 4 night stay, studio, 3/22-3/26, any resort


one 1 night avail that whole time for studio.


----------



## CANmouseketeer

Hi, any studios available April 19-25? Thanks!


----------



## motherof5

CANmouseketeer said:


> Hi, any studios available April 19-25? Thanks!


SSR has all days except for 21st.  I believe that's a special DVC event that night.  No place has a studio for the 21st.


----------



## motherof5




----------



## galaxydefender89

Looking for 2BR BWV for 7/28-8/7. Garden view I know is available but don’t have enough points to book. Thanks!


----------



## motherof5

galaxydefender89 said:


> Looking for 2BR BWV for 7/28-8/7. Garden view I know is available but don’t have enough points to book. Thanks!


If you want me to book send me  a pm with name, address, e-mail and phone number.  If any children their ages. 186 pts


----------



## Hhugh717

Hello, looking for 6N/7D at OKW, 2BR. Dates are flexible - anywhere from 01Nov to 21Nov. Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Vernon slusher

motherof5 said:


> I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.   Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number.  Once payment is received it is nonrefundable I will change your date if there is availability.  Thank you and have a magical day!





motherof5 said:


> I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.   Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number.  Once payment is received it is nonrefundable I will change your date if there is availability.  Thank you and have a magical day!


I need a studio for 2-17   through 2-20 . Does not matter where...


----------



## motherof5

Vernon slusher said:


> I need a studio for 2-17   through 2-20 . Does not matter where...


no studio's avail


----------



## motherof5

Hhugh717 said:


> Hello, looking for 6N/7D at OKW, 2BR. Dates are flexible - anywhere from 01Nov to 21Nov. Thanks for any help you can provide!


196 pts.  Whole month avail.  Let me know what dates and if want to book pm me names, address, e-mail and phone number of adults and children ages and names


----------



## Vernon slusher

motherof5 said:


> no studio's avail


Do you have a one bedroom?


----------



## Hhugh717

motherof5 said:


> 196 pts.  Whole month avail.  Let me know what dates and if want to book pm me names, address, e-mail and phone number of adults and children ages and names



Thank you! Just working my way through the new account process.. waiting for my account to hit 24 hours so I can be able to private message. Not sure if I’m allowed to ask this here, or if this information exists somewhere as a standard rule (if so, please forgive me and feel free to point me in the right direction) - but as far as booking, is it full amount or is there a deposit?


----------



## motherof5

Vernon slusher said:


> Do you have a one bedroom?


only 1 night the whole stay


----------



## motherof5

Hhugh717 said:


> Thank you! Just working my way through the new account process.. waiting for my account to hit 24 hours so I can be able to private message. Not sure if I’m allowed to ask this here, or if this information exists somewhere as a standard rule (if so, please forgive me and feel free to point me in the right direction) - but as far as booking, is it full amount or is there a deposit?


I accept full amount after I give you the reservation number.  PM me once you are able.


----------



## lorrainemay525

motherof5 said:


> I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.   Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number.  Once payment is received it is nonrefundable I will change your date if there is availability.  Thank you and have a magical day!




Hello!

I am looking to rent for 5/29-6/4 at AKL! Just two people!


----------



## motherof5

lorrainemay525 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am looking to rent for 5/29-6/4 at AKL! Just two people!


Studio only avail 5/31 and 6/1
1 bedrm avail all days except 7/3 night.  Do u want any other resort?


----------



## motherof5




----------



## motherof5




----------



## heapmaster

How many points do you have left?


----------



## lorrainemay525

motherof5 said:


> Studio only avail 5/31 and 6/1
> 1 bedrm avail all days except 7/3 night.  Do u want any other resort?


A studio would be preferred but any resort! @motherof5


----------



## motherof5

lorrainemay525 said:


> A studio would be preferred but any resort! @motherof5


SSR 86 pts avail whole time.
Rest of resorts have some days but not whole time.  U can do a split stay if u want to stay at more than 1 resort or do SSR.  Please pm me and let me know.


----------



## JulieSD

motherof5 said:


> I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.   Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number.  Once payment is received it is nonrefundable I will change your date if there is availability.  Thank you and have a magical day!


Looking to get a hotel room for 2 adults 3 children at Disneyland resort in Anaheim.   Check in 1/3 and checkout 1/5.


----------



## JulieSD

JulieSD said:


> Looking to get a hotel room for 2 adults 3 children at Disneyland resort in Anaheim.   Check in 1/3 and checkout 1/5.


Children are 10 10 and 12


----------



## marina tony

Good afternoon and happy New year! We are interested in a studio in Old Key West. We would be looking to check in on March 8th and check out on March 13th. Any help you could give us would be appreciated!


----------



## motherof5

JulieSD said:


> Looking to get a hotel room for 2 adults 3 children at Disneyland resort in Anaheim.   Check in 1/3 and checkout 1/5.


Nothing I can see for those dates.  Last min hard to find.


----------



## motherof5

marina tony said:


> Good afternoon and happy New year! We are interested in a studio in Old Key West. We would be looking to check in on March 8th and check out on March 13th. Any help you could give us would be appreciated!


Sorry no studio's avail for those dates.  Studio's usually book first and hard to find less than 7 mo out.


----------



## Wydalis7

Hi,

Any availability from January 17 till the 31 for 3-4 nights. Studio or 1 Bed. Thank u. Party of 4.


----------



## marina tony

motherof5 said:


> Sorry no studio's avail for those dates.  Studio's usually book first and hard to find less than 7 mo out.


Will there be any studios available on property for those dates?


----------



## motherof5

marina tony said:


> Will there be any studios available on property for those dates?


Currently none.  Only if someone cancels


----------



## motherof5

heapmaster said:


> How many points do you have left?


What are you looking for as I can always borrow if needed from next year points.


----------



## motherof5

Wydalis7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any availability from January 17 till the 31 for 3-4 nights. Studio or 1 Bed. Thank u. Party of 4.


Are you looking for OKW i& SSR?  Other resorts I can only book at 7 months out


----------



## motherof5




----------



## jnielsen1125

motherof5 said:


> I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.   Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number.  Once payment is received it is nonrefundable I will change your date if there is availability.  Thank you and have a magical day!


Hi There. Is this still available? I am hoping to book at the California Grand April 26-30. Two adults, two children ages 5 and 1 year. I would need a crib. I'm open to either a studio or one bedroom. I apologize in advance, I am new to this.


----------



## motherof5

jnielsen1125 said:


> Hi There. Is this still available? I am hoping to book at the California Grand April 26-30. Two adults, two children ages 5 and 1 year. I would need a crib. I'm open to either a studio or one bedroom. I apologize in advance, I am new to this.


I checked the studio's and 1 bedroom nothing avail at CA for those dates.  Sorry.


----------



## motherof5




----------



## ArkansasTink

Interested in 2 bedroom OKW for September.

9/13-9/20 a little flexible on dates


----------



## motherof5

ArkansasTink said:


> Interested in 2 bedroom OKW for September.
> 
> 9/13-9/20 a little flexible on dates


avail. 217 pts. If interested pm me names of people in room, e-mail address, phone number, home address.  If any children need their names and ages.


----------



## motherof5




----------



## Tigger_too

Looking for 160 points for a 2 bedroom at OKW for Nov 8-13, 2020.


----------



## RalphRhoad

I was looking at a DVC availability tool and saw that a Poly Studio may be available next Friday and Saturday night. Wanted to see if you had points I could rent? Thanks!


----------



## motherof5

Tigger_too said:


> Looking for 160 points for a 2 bedroom at OKW for Nov 8-13, 2020.


Avail. 160 pts.  PM me if you would like me to book.  Need names of all people, children ages and 1 person email, phone number and mailing address.


----------



## motherof5

RalphRhoad said:


> I was looking at a DVC availability tool and saw that a Poly Studio may be available next Friday and Saturday night. Wanted to see if you had points I could rent? Thanks!


Just looked and not showing available.  Was probably immed booked by someone.  Sorry.


----------



## Tigger_too

motherof5 said:


> Avail. 160 pts.  PM me if you would like me to book.  Need names of all people, children ages and 1 person email, phone number and mailing address.


I do want to book, but I need to get a couple more posts before I am eligible to use the PM.


----------



## motherof5

Tigger_too said:


> I do want to book, but I need to get a couple more posts before I am eligible to use the PM.


Try posting  in the test post area and once you reach the amount to be able to pm.  Contact me.   Good luck


----------



## Tigger_too

Tigger_too said:


> I do want to book, but I need to get a couple more posts before I am eligible to use the PM.


PM’ed you


----------



## excitedfordisney

Hello. We are interested in a studio at Animal Kingdom. 2 adults and one child.
Check in on April 13 or 14 for 3 or 4 nights. would prefer savannah view
Please let us know if you have availability and cost. Thank you.


----------



## motherof5




----------



## jodistrock

Can I purchase 26 points for transfer?


----------



## motherof5

jodistrock said:


> Can I purchase 26 points for transfer?


Sorry no transfers. But if you need me to book a day or two to add on to your trip I will be happy too


----------



## UK2K

Looking for a Studio in Animal Kingdom Lodge Sept 27th - Oct 3rd. Thank you in advance for checking.


----------



## jodistrock

motherof5 said:


> Sorry no transfers. But if you need me to book a day or two to add on to your trip I will be happy too



I need to wait list one night at Aulani. I have it already waitlisted but was not really wanting to use my points. I am going for a conference & oddly enough, they are booked the first night of the conference in June. Buying points is a cheaper route but I didn't really want to use mine LOL. DVC rooms are all booked up. Thanks though! Good luck renting all your points!


----------



## motherof5

jodistrock said:


> I need to wait list one night at Aulani. I have it already waitlisted but was not really wanting to use my points. I am going for a conference & oddly enough, they are booked the first night of the conference in June. Buying points is a cheaper route but I didn't really want to use mine LOL. DVC rooms are all booked up. Thanks though! Good luck renting all your points!


No problem.  Good luck


----------



## motherof5

pm sent


----------



## cebfennell

Hi,
Looking for either a studio or 1 bedroom at boulder creek or a standard or lake view studio at poly April 2-5. Thank you!


----------



## motherof5

cebfennell said:


> Hi,
> Looking for either a studio or 1 bedroom at boulder creek or a standard or lake view studio at poly April 2-5. Thank you!


Poly avail April 2 only Standard studio 27 pts 
Boulder has a 1 bedroom 123 pts


----------



## Cinderellagirl2000

Hi, looking for boardwalk villas, 5 adult guest.  3/4-3/7.  Standard or preferred view.

Also, can a 1 bedroom accommodate 5 adults?


----------



## Jahunter

Hi I am looking for:

 Resort: kidani villa
- Room Type : studio with savanna view (preferrably)
- Check In Date: march 30, 2020
- Check Out Date: april 5th, 2020
- Number of Adults (age 18 and over): 3
- Number of Children (age 17 and under): 1 (7 years old)

I got screwed over by another owner, now I got no reservation....


----------



## motherof5

motherof5 said:


> Poly avail April 2 only Standard studio 27 pts
> Boulder has a 1 bedroom 123 pts


Sorry no rooms avail.


----------



## motherof5

Jahunter said:


> Hi I am looking for:
> 
> Resort: kidani villa
> - Room Type : studio with savanna view (preferrably)
> - Check In Date: march 30, 2020
> - Check Out Date: april 5th, 2020
> - Number of Adults (age 18 and over): 3
> - Number of Children (age 17 and under): 1 (7 years old)
> 
> I got screwed over by another owner, now I got no reservation....


Sorry studios hard to find at this late notice.  Only 1 day avail


----------



## Jahunter

motherof5 said:


> Sorry studios hard to find at this late notice.  Only 1 day avail


Really??? Omg... this guy from my work said he was going to book and almost a month later he said he had no points.... I checked on a website that says it shows the availability to owners and it says it has studios for these dates, would it depend on the owner or points or something?? What about 1 bd?


----------



## motherof5

Jahunter said:


> Really??? Omg... this guy from my work said he was going to book and almost a month later he said he had no points.... I checked on a website that says it shows the availability to owners and it says it has studios for these dates, would it depend on the owner or points or something?? What about 1 bd?


Things change daily on avail.  Currently 1 bedroom and studio for that time has what is stated below for avail:
boardwalk 1 bedrm 234 pts
boulder 1 bedrm  234 pts
SSR 1 bedrm 226 pts
Jambo 1 bedrm standard  & Kidani 1 bedrm standard  May 30-April 4 162 pts
1 bedrm Kidani Savanna May 30-April 4  193.

So u can do a split stay to get your last day if a resort only has checkout May 4.
Kidani studio only April 3 ava. savanna 22 pts

BLT has 1 bedrm April 4 48 pts.
rest of resorts have 1 or 2 days avail but the ones with the most days are listed above.

Good luck and let me know if I can help.  Sorry the person at work did that to you.

DVC may have cash rooms avail but that doesn't use points you can check that route as well.


----------



## Jahunter

1 bd kimani does not have checkout april 5?


----------



## motherof5

Jahunter said:


> 1 bd kimani does not have checkout april 5?


Currently no. But you can move into another room for 1 night


----------



## Jahunter

motherof5 said:


> Currently no. But you can move into another room for 1 night


Just to confirm that animal kingdom jambo has a 1 bd for march 30 to april 5, correct? How many points?


----------



## motherof5

Jahunter said:


> Just to confirm that animal kingdom jambo has a 1 bd for march 30 to april 5, correct? How many points?


As listed above both Jambo and Kidani til April 4 all points listed above depending on resorts. Can’t guarantee til I book as anyone can book at any time


----------



## motherof5

Jahunter said:


> Just to confirm that animal kingdom jambo has a 1 bd for march 30 to april 5, correct? How many points?


Boulder, boardwalk and SSR only ones avail whole time


----------



## Cinderellagirl2000

Hi I'm looking for a stay in

Resort: Boardwalk (or any if boardwalk not available)
- Room Type : studio or 1 bedroom (preferred view)
- Check In Date: March 4, 2020
- Check Out Date: March 7, 2020
- Number of Adults (age 18 and over): 5

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jhobson0006

I’m looking for 2 studios at either old key west or animal kingdom. 
Dates 12/6/20-12/12/20 or 12/7/20-12/13/20

Thanks.
I have found that they both have availability but haven’t found anyone to rent the points from. Thanks


----------



## motherof5

Cinderellagirl2000 said:


> Hi I'm looking for a stay in
> 
> Resort: Boardwalk (or any if boardwalk not available)
> - Room Type : studio or 1 bedroom (preferred view)
> - Check In Date: March 4, 2020
> - Check Out Date: March 7, 2020
> - Number of Adults (age 18 and over): 5
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Sorry not avail. Only avail 1 bedtime SSR 113 pts


----------



## motherof5

Jhobson0006 said:


> I’m looking for 2 studios at either old key west or animal kingdom.
> Dates 12/6/20-12/12/20 or 12/7/20-12/13/20
> 
> Thanks.
> I have found that they both have availability but haven’t found anyone to rent the points from. Thanks


Just checked avail 12/6 to 12/12 63 pts per studio. Let me know if you want to proceed


----------



## trinculo54

Hi Looking to see if there is anything for GFV May 11th through the 16th... 1 bedroom.  Other choices would be Riviera Resort and Bay Lake or Beach Club.  

Thanks


----------



## motherof5

trinculo54 said:


> Hi Looking to see if there is anything for GFV May 11th through the 16th... 1 bedroom.  Other choices would be Riviera Resort and Bay Lake or Beach Club.
> 
> Thanks


Boardwalk 180 pts. Rivera only avail 2 nights.  BLT & GF only avail 2 nights.
Full avail  OKW 140 pts, AKV Jambo & Kidani standard studio 142 Pt. Savanna view 172 pts. SSR 150 standard, preferred room 166 pts


----------



## Jhobson0006

motherof5 said:


> Just checked avail 12/6 to 12/12 63 pts per studio. Let me know if you want to proceed


Yeah I would, could you make sure to get the studios close to the hospitality house?


----------



## motherof5

Jhobson0006 said:


> Yeah I would, could you make sure to get the studios close to the hospitality house?


Sure just pm me adult names, address, e-mail and phone number.  Children names and ages. OKW.


----------



## Jhobson0006

motherof5 said:


> Sure just pm me adult names, address, e-mail and phone number.  Children names and ages.


Could you PM me? Thanks


----------



## Jhobson0006

motherof5 said:


> Sure just pm me adult names, address, e-mail and phone number.  Children names and ages. OKW.


I feel silly, but I do not know how to Pm


----------



## motherof5

Jhobson0006 said:


> Could you PM me? Thanks


Just tried to pm you says I can't.  You may need to post in the test post site 10 times today and tomm and then after 24 hours it will give you capability.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/test.3783770/


----------



## jaymisyn

Is there anything available for June 21-27? either 2 rooms or a 2 BR? 5 Adults 2 Kids. Thanks!


----------



## falcon

Is there anything avail for check in April 17 check out April 20th? Wanting a studio for 2 adults and 1 child.


----------



## motherof5

jaymisyn said:


> Is there anything available for June 21-27? either 2 rooms or a 2 BR? 5 Adults 2 Kids. Thanks!


2 bedrm okw  248 pts.  Studio 89 pts
2 bedrm SSR 247 studio preferred 106
AKV kidani 2 bedrm savanna 311 pts,  studio 117 pts
Rivera 2 bedrm 429
Other resorts have partial days not full stay.


----------



## motherof5

falcon said:


> Is there anything avail for check in April 17 check out April 20th? Wanting a studio for 2 adults and 1 child.


Sorry 1 night only avail whole stay.


----------



## Yooperroo

Hello! Is there any studio availability at any resorts Oct 28- Nov 7?


----------



## motherof5

Yooperroo said:


> Hello! Is there any studio availability at any resorts Oct 28- Nov 7?


  I can only book at my home resorts at this time as that is more than 7 mo away and both are avail.  If you would like to proceed please pm me names and ages of children.  Names of adult,  1 email address, home address, phone number
yes OKW avail 112 pts
SSR 159 pts


----------



## motherof5

Have some points left


----------



## abaca78

Looking for GCR, 6 nights after July 5, studio, 2 adults, 2 kids. Thanks!


----------



## motherof5

abaca78 said:


> Looking for GCR, 6 nights after July 5, studio, 2 adults, 2 kids. Thanks!


Are you asking for CA resort? If so no avail time for studio in July


----------



## Tenisha

Hello
I'm looking to book the Polynesian Villas for September 11-13. 2 adults, 1 child.


----------



## gnozuk

Anything available from December 10 - 15, 2020?


----------



## twinskiers2

Looking for June 14-June 19 at BLT, Poly or VWL for 4 adults.  Standard view or studio.  Not sure if anything is available or if you still have points to rent.


----------



## unclescrooge_0707

PM sent. Thank you!


----------



## esjeffreys

Looking for any resort April 11-18 or 12-19 either one. 2 bedroom 5 adults 2 children (2 and 15)
Thanks!


----------



## motherof5

Tenisha said:


> Hello
> I'm looking to book the Polynesian Villas for September 11-13. 2 adults, 1 child.


Studio standard 38 pts.  Lake view 48 pts.  Let me know if you want to proceed.


----------



## motherof5

gnozuk said:


> Anything available from December 10 - 15, 2020?


I can only book SSR & OKW that far in advance and both avail.


----------



## motherof5

twinskiers2 said:


> Looking for June 14-June 19 at BLT, Poly or VWL for 4 adults.  Standard view or studio.  Not sure if anything is available or if you still have points to rent.


No full nights avail at those resorts, but OKW 70 pts, AKV 95pts savanna view  & SSR 70 pts standard, 80 preferred room has full availibility.


----------



## motherof5

esjeffreys said:


> Looking for any resort April 11-18 or 12-19 either one. 2 bedroom 5 adults 2 children (2 and 15)
> Thanks!


SSR avail 396 pts, treehouse 477 pts,  OKW 398 pts, Kidani Savanna view  485 pts.  Copper Creek Cabin 1230 pts. Rest have some days but not full availibility but can do split stay if interested in something in particular.


----------



## motherof5

unclescrooge_0707 said:


> PM sent. Thank you!


responded


----------



## Yooperroo

motherof5 said:


> I can only book at my home resorts at this time as that is more than 7 mo away and both are avail.  If you would like to proceed please pm me names and ages of children.  Names of adult,  1 email address, home address, phone number
> yes OKW avail 112 pts
> SSR 159 pts



Sorry for the late response. I didn't get a notification you had replied. We are very interested in OKW. I will confirm with husband tonight and PM you


----------



## motherof5

Yooperroo said:


> Sorry for the late response. I didn't get a notification you had replied. We are very interested in OKW. I will confirm with husband tonight and PM you


Ok


----------



## trinculo54

motherof5 said:


> Boardwalk 180 pts. Rivera only avail 2 nights.  BLT & GF only avail 2 nights.
> Full avail  OKW 140 pts, AKV Jambo & Kidani standard studio 142 Pt. Savanna view 172 pts. SSR 150 standard, preferred room 166 pts


Thank you... we are very interested in moving forward with this.  Can you PM me... I can't PM yet :-/  Thanks


----------



## motherof5

trinculo54 said:


> Thank you... we are very interested in moving forward with this.  Can you PM me... I can't PM yet :-/  Thanks


I can't pm either if you don't have that capability.  Best to go to test site and post 10 posts and then usually 24 hrs later u can pm.  I look forward to hearing from u


----------



## trinculo54

motherof5 said:


> I can't pm either if you don't have that capability.  Best to go to test site and post 10 posts and then usually 24 hrs later u can pm.  I look forward to hearing from u


Ok... thanks... be in touch shortly


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi last minute trip, any availability 1/20/20 - 1/24/20. OKW or really any resort?


----------



## motherof5

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi last minute trip, any availability 1/20/20 - 1/24/20. OKW or really any resort?


Only 1 day 1 bedrm at OKW avail.


----------



## disneylova

Serious inquiry ready to book Poly deluxe studio standard view 2 adults check in Sat Sept 5 check out Mon Sept 7 2020 35 points


----------



## disneylova

I just pmd you also


----------



## Marfats

motherof5 said:


> I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.   Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number.  Once payment is received it is nonrefundable I will change your date if there is availability.  Thank you and have a magical day!


Looking for any resort for November 8 to 13  2020
New to Dis .
Not sure what to do 
6 people in my family . 3 Bedroom villa or split up 3 rooms


----------



## motherof5

Marfats said:


> Looking for any resort for November 8 to 13  2020
> New to Dis .
> Not sure what to do
> 6 people in my family . 3 Bedroom villa or split up 3 rooms


6 people you can do a 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom.  2 bedrooms usually fit 8 people.  I currently can only book SSR and OKW as those our my home resorts but I won't have enough points left from this year to book that many days, and I don't want to use my next year points.  Sorry.


----------



## motherof5

disneylova said:


> I just pmd you also


I responded I can't book Poly prior to Feb as it's not my home resort


----------



## motherof5

100 pts left!


----------



## happy_mouse185

motherof5 said:


> I have points for rent home resort SSR & OKW and can book those at 11mo window or any resort if within 7mo window.  I have rented in the past and have references if needed.  Contact if interested with dates and resort, room type and number of people to room.  If children need ages of children.   Payment in full after I give you a reservation confirmation number.  Once payment is received it is nonrefundable I will change your date if there is availability.  Thank you and have a magical day!


Looking for points for std view studio at Poly from 11/25-11/30!


----------



## motherof5

happy_mouse185 said:


> Looking for points for std view studio at Poly from 11/25-11/30!


That's more than 7 months out so I can only book OKW & SSR at this time.


----------



## motherof5




----------



## AcuraTL

Can you check to see if Grand California Villa has a studio from 3/13-3/17/20? Thanks.


----------



## motherof5

AcuraTL said:


> Can you check to see if Grand California Villa has a studio from 3/13-3/17/20? Thanks.


Sorry no studios, those go pretty fast.


----------



## Marfats

motherof5 said:


> 6 people you can do a 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom.  2 bedrooms usually fit 8 people.  I currently can only book SSR and OKW as those our my home resorts but I won't have enough points left from this year to book that many days, and I don't want to use my next year points.  Sorry.


No problem . God Bless . Thank You
I’ll keep trying


----------



## motherof5

Marfats said:


> No problem . God Bless . Thank You
> I’ll keep trying


Good luck.


----------



## lehugs

Hi - Can you check studio availability at OKC 11/14-11/21?


----------



## motherof5

lehugs said:


> Hi - Can you check studio availability at OKC 11/14-11/21?


Avail if you want me to book pm me the names of adults, 1 email address, phone number and home address.  Kids need names & ages.   78 Pts.


----------



## tgriffm

looking for AKL Savanna View 1BR villa  for March 20-22, 2020 for family +1 friend.  2 adults + 3 juniors (11, 13, 13).  Would consider studio if friend cannot make it


----------



## motherof5

tgriffm said:


> looking for AKL Savanna View 1BR villa  for March 20-22, 2020 for family +1 friend.  2 adults + 3 juniors (11, 13, 13).  Would consider studio if friend cannot make it


March 20 not avail.  March 21st avail as studio or 1 bedroom.


----------



## tgriffm

motherof5 said:


> March 20 not avail.  March 21st avail as studio or 1 bedroom.


same dates for standard view?


----------



## motherof5

tgriffm said:


> same dates for standard view?


yes


----------



## faithtrustnpixidust

Hello,
Do you still have any points available? I am looking for 1 night in a studio on either Jan 31st, Feb 1st, feb 7th, or feb 8th.
Thank you!


----------



## motherof5

faithtrustnpixidust said:


> Hello,
> Do you still have any points available? I am looking for 1 night in a studio on either Jan 31st, Feb 1st, feb 7th, or feb 8th.
> Thank you!


Only studio if Feb 1 copper creek 20 pts.


----------



## happy_mouse185

motherof5 said:


> That's more than 7 months out so I can only book OKW & SSR at this time.


 Oh ok, thank u!


----------



## KK713

Hi! Looking for a room either the 28-31st of May or the 23rd-26th of May for 4 people (2 adults and 2 children), most likely a studio. Thanks!


----------



## motherof5

KK713 said:


> Hi! Looking for a room either the 28-31st of May or the 23rd-26th of May for 4 people (2 adults and 2 children), most likely a studio. Thanks!


What is avail for studio's see below:
OKW 27-30 =43 pts.
SSR 23rd-26 = 43 pts , 28-31 = 47 pts

rest of resorts only have 1 day avail for studio for those dates.


----------



## motherof5




----------



## tgriffm

Hi, I inquired earlier about Savanna view, which is unavailable.  Is a standard view 1 BR at AKL available for March 20-22, 2020?


----------



## motherof5

tgriffm said:


> Hi, I inquired earlier about Savanna view, which is unavailable.  Is a standard view 1 BR at AKL available for March 20-22, 2020?


Are you flexible with dates.  March 21 & 22 avail but not 20th.  79 pts.


----------



## tgriffm

motherof5 said:


> Are you flexible with dates.  March 21 & 22 avail but not 20th.  79 pts.


unfortunately not. thanks again for your help


----------



## rebbeca

Can you check on a studio or 1 BR anywhere for March 26 to April 1?  1 adult, 2 children.


----------



## Meglen

Studio dec11-17th?


----------



## motherof5

tgriffm said:


> unfortunately not. thanks again for your help


no problems.


----------



## tinan

Standard studio at SSR on 11/8 for one night?


----------



## motherof5

tinan said:


> Standard studio at SSR on 11/8 for one night?


standard 12 pts, 
preferred 15 pts.


----------



## tinan

motherof5 said:


> standard 12 pts,
> preferred 15 pts.


Standard I believe, I'll pm you


----------



## Trspohr2

Looking for 80 points. Grand Californian Jun 8-12. Studio.


----------



## thursdaystgiles

I think I need around 88 points. OKW October 19th-27th studio for 2 adults and 2 children. Do you still have any available?


----------



## motherof5

thursdaystgiles said:


> I think I need around 88 points. OKW October 19th-27th studio for 2 adults and 2 children. Do you still have any available?


All I have left I need to use by Sept 2020


----------



## motherof5




----------



## motherof5




----------



## TJG2011

Looking for Studio at AKL, BW, or BC for June 29 - July 3.  1 Adult, 2 Children


----------



## BKFairy

Looking for a 1 bedroom at BLT - park view for 6/17 - 6/22. anything available?


----------



## motherof5

BKFairy said:


> Looking for a 1 bedroom at BLT - park view for 6/17 - 6/22. anything available?


Sorry don't have enough for all those days


----------



## Abby Shafer

Looking for a 2-bedroom standard (not lock-off) from May 18-May 23 at any of the following resorts:
 Boardwalk Villas
 Bay Lake Tower
 Beach Club
 Riviera

Please let me know if there is any availability and total points for each.

Thanks,
Abby


----------



## Steelcity

Hi my wife and I are looking for a studio 11-15  _11-20 for us and our 2 kids 10 and 14
Thx


----------



## clscott

Looking for a 2BR prefer BCV (will take any dates in June for BCV) any other will work. Do not want OKW or SSR. Thanks


----------



## motherof5

Abby Shafer said:


> Looking for a 2-bedroom standard (not lock-off) from May 18-May 23 at any of the following resorts:
> Boardwalk Villas
> Bay Lake Tower
> Beach Club
> Riviera
> 
> Please let me know if there is any availability and total points for each.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abby


BLT only avail 3 nights  May 19-22. 144 pts. rest of resorts listed only avail 1 night.


----------



## Abby Shafer

Any availability at BLT from OCtober 23-30? one bedroom or 2 bedroom standard.


----------



## motherof5

Abby Shafer said:


> Any availability at BLT from OCtober 23-30? one bedroom or 2 bedroom standard.


I can only book OKW & SSR if more than 7 mo out. Sorry


----------

